

Python Tools for Visual Studio Now on GitHub - ashwinne
https://github.com/Microsoft/PTVS

======
pdevr
Going one level up:
[https://github.com/Microsoft](https://github.com/Microsoft)

Good to see Microsoft having 100 plus open source projects out there!

------
rpcope1
I wonder how this will stack up against Jetbrains PyCharm. I am always amazed
at what the guys at how excellent PyCharm is, maybe Microsoft can do even
better.

~~~
int_19h
There's a lot of common ground feature-wise, but both also have their strong
points. PyCharm's biggest one is that it's cross-platform, but also good
integration with GAE and AWS, and neat features such as Cython editing. PTVS,
on the other hand, is Windows-only, but has neat stuff like debugging Python
and C++ side by side: [https://github.com/Microsoft/ptvs/wiki/Mixed-Mode-
Debugging](https://github.com/Microsoft/ptvs/wiki/Mixed-Mode-Debugging)

~~~
giancarlostoro
I was going to mention this, but didn't find the page. This is really neat.
Not sure what other IDE's let you do that with Python.

------
tosh
I wonder if Microsoft is working on a cross-platform version of Visual Studio.
Anyone has any experience running it on OS X using Parallels or similar?

Or is Visual Studio Code the philosophical successor to Visual Studio? Anyone
familiar enough with Microsoft to elaborate?

~~~
Stratoscope
Visual Studio works fine in a VM. I've used it in VMware and Parallels. I like
the overall integration better in Parallels, but either one will do.

Visual Studio Code is a completely different product that happens to
(confusingly!) share the same name.

~~~
0xFFC
Exactly visual studio code and visual studio they have almost same name ,
nothing else , visual studio code is on top of web technology (as far as I
know) , something like Bracket , Atom. But Visual Studio have completely
different software stack/

~~~
tosh
I understand that they are different and yet share some of the same tools that
drive the analysis and autocompletion (?).

I'd just like to understand how they compare from a product strategy point of
view going forward in case anyone knows.

~~~
0xFFC
I have had this question in mind too,but I think this not going
anywhere.because for example visual studio extension development is in C#( am
I right?).So using managed code base in something related to web , I think is
almost impossible.

------
DonGateley
Does this work with Visual Studio Community 2013?

~~~
smortaz
it does. in fact, that is the default recommendation, ie PTVS installed into
Community Edition:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/PTVS/wiki/PTVS-
Installation](https://github.com/Microsoft/PTVS/wiki/PTVS-Installation)

~~~
DonGateley
Thanks. Excellent Wiki. Kudos to Christopher Wilcox.

------
yaleman
Aww, I hoped this was for Code :(

